# Do You Regret Your Username?



## oswaldies (Mar 28, 2015)

Even though you can change your username, do you regret your current one or one you had in the past?


----------



## Beardo (Mar 28, 2015)

My first one was bad


----------



## HeyPatience (Mar 28, 2015)

I used to have some really weird ones but that was way back when I was in middle school and it was cool to have X's on either side of your name 

Ive been using HeyPatience as my username for pretty much everything since the beginning of highschool when I signed up for a Twitter account.


----------



## Leela (Mar 28, 2015)

Not really. Mine is simple and I don't get confused with other users. It's very easy to remember.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Mar 28, 2015)

I actually like mine. I have considered changing it but I think it's fine. So overall I have no regrets.


----------



## Mariah (Mar 28, 2015)

This name is good enough for me to use in real life.


----------



## Fhyn_K (Mar 28, 2015)

Fhyn's my name so, nah, I don't regret my username.


----------



## kikiiii (Mar 28, 2015)

naww bc my nickname is kiki and that was taken so kikiiii is cute and the next best thing


----------



## Sugilite (Mar 28, 2015)

Nope


----------



## matcha (Mar 28, 2015)

i really like matcha flavour so no i don't regret it


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Mar 28, 2015)

Not at all


----------



## kikiiii (Mar 28, 2015)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> Not at all



i wouldnt either if i were u


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Mar 28, 2015)

I'm kinda obsessed with cats anyway, so no.


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 28, 2015)

HeyPatience said:


> I used to have some really weird ones but that was way back when I was in middle school and it was cool to have X's on either side of your name
> 
> Ive been using HeyPatience as my username for pretty much everything since the beginning of highschool when I signed up for a Twitter account.



I used to use X's a lot and realized how dumb and ugly it was.


----------



## boujee (Mar 28, 2015)

Nah


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 28, 2015)

MagicalCat590 said:


> I'm kinda obsessed with cats anyway, so no.



Cats are bae.


----------



## Feloreena (Mar 28, 2015)

No, I've been using this as an alias online for 10 years now so I'm quite happy to keep it.


----------



## kayleee (Mar 28, 2015)

Not rly cause it's my name with an extra letter


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 28, 2015)

Feloreena said:


> No, I've been using this as an alias online for 10 years now so I'm quite happy to keep it.



My username on everything is "sailoreamon" or "LittleGoo" I really like "sailoreamon" though, I use it all the time!


----------



## Mariah (Mar 28, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> My username on everything is "sailoreamon" or "LittleGoo" I really like "sailoreamon" though, I use it all the time!



What does Eamon mean?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 28, 2015)

I probably should have picked a name that was more feminine but whatever. It's been my username since the beginning and I'd feel weird changing it.


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 28, 2015)

Mariah said:


> What does Eamon mean?



Eamon is my name....


----------



## Mariah (Mar 28, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> Eamon is my name....



Never seen that name before. How is it pronounced?


----------



## Kildor (Mar 28, 2015)

I like my username. Been stuck with it ever since.


----------



## Noah2000 (Mar 28, 2015)

Nope, since this is my original username from 2011


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 28, 2015)

Mariah said:


> Never seen that name before. How is it pronounced?



It's a Irish name, and it's not very common


----------



## CookingOkasan (Mar 28, 2015)

I do a lot of the time because in my head I'm like "oooo white kid with japanese in his username..." :l
If I think that, I'm sure others think that as well. I've been saving up the bells to change it but idk what to change it to


----------



## Kildor (Mar 28, 2015)

CookingOkasan said:


> I do a lot of the time because in my head I'm like "oooo white kid with japanese in his username..." :l
> If I think that, I'm sure others think that as well. I've been saving up the bells to change it but idk what to change it to



No. Don't change it. Your username is beautiful just the way it is Mama.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Mar 28, 2015)

thinking about just changing it to Mama because theres no chance that that can offend. or Cooking Mama idk.


----------



## azukitan (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## Kildor (Mar 28, 2015)

CookingOkasan said:


> thinking about just changing it to Mama because theres no chance that that can offend. or Cooking Mama idk.



I thought of one.

_SizzlingMama_


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 28, 2015)

This is the name have used on ever platform since the good ol' "scene-kid" on myspace days, cause you were supposed to spell your name cool and put a word that had the same first letter or that rhymed and then you were super emo/scene/awesome. I have never once in my life listened to "crunk" music but the name stuck so it's a part of me, usually not ever taken on sites, so most websites that you'll find this name on are me... it's kind of a bad thing in a way too because there are some not so great sites I became a member of... my old go to was kittyeatssouls, so kaydeekrunk is way better.


----------



## Improv (Mar 28, 2015)

Nah, I like my username.


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 28, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> This is the name have used on ever platform since the good ol' "scene-kid" on myspace days, cause you were supposed to spell your name cool and put a word that had the same first letter or that rhymed and then you were super emo/scene/awesome. I have never once in my life listened to "crunk" music but the name stuck so it's a part of me, usually not ever taken on sites, so most websites that you'll find this name on are me... it's kind of a bad thing in a way too because there are some not so great sites I became a member of... my old go to was *kittyeatssouls*, so kaydeekrunk is way better.


That is terrifying.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Mar 28, 2015)

Nah. Illyana Rasputin is one of my favorite X-Men.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Mar 28, 2015)

Not here, considering that 'Earth Wolf-Howl' or some variation is a username I use for almost every site, but back in the past, there've been a number of usernames I regret.


----------



## bloomwaker (Mar 28, 2015)

My first one was related to a Mayor whose file I erased so... I kind of did, yeah.


----------



## penguins (Mar 28, 2015)

i don't mind mine 
ive been thinking of changing it but it's pretty cool so


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Mar 28, 2015)

Yeah, but I'm too lazy to do anything about it. Plus, I suck at coming up with usernames.


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 28, 2015)

I loved the name Jarrad so much after creating it on tbt forums that I decided to use it as my real life name


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 28, 2015)

Nope. I like it.  If I were to change it, it'd definitely be MC4crap.


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 28, 2015)

Nah. I won't be changing it anytime soon.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 28, 2015)

Nope. Loved my username then, love it now.


----------



## f11 (Mar 28, 2015)

I hated my first 2 ones then changed it to this and im happy.


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 28, 2015)

Not really... I don't care. It's just a username. Not a name I have to live with or anything.


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 28, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> I loved the name Jarrad so much after creating it on tbt forums that I decided to use it as my real life name


Can you like not.
Thanks.


----------



## Shax (Mar 28, 2015)

Wait... You can change your username? I picked Shax because that's my mayor's name and I couldn't think of anything else, but if at all possible I'd like to have a different username.


----------



## a potato (Mar 28, 2015)

Not at all!


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Mar 28, 2015)

I hate my user but never saved up enough TBT 2 change it


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 28, 2015)

Shax said:


> Wait... You can change your username? I picked Shax because that's my mayor's name and I couldn't think of anything else, but if at all possible I'd like to have a different username.



You can buy a username change in the Shop tab at the top.


----------



## Shax (Mar 28, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> You can buy a username change in the Shop tab at the top.



Thank you!


----------



## Tao (Mar 28, 2015)

I regret my old username. I originally started using it when I first started playing Runescape a LOOOOOOONG time ago (roughly when I was 10...I'm 24 now). I used it for practically everything since.

I don't regret it entirely, since I do have a lot of fond memories surrounding the username and its variations, but I kind of 'grew out of it' and I've been using Tao (and certain variations) for a few years now.

I mainly just regret that my username is still that on certain things that I can no longer change such as my PSN name, Steam login (though my display name is Tao) and a few other certain websites that I still use, mainly because I don't really use that anymore (willingly anyway)...I guess it's more that I can't get away from that old username rather than regretting it.


----------



## deerui (Mar 28, 2015)

no


----------



## Bowie (Mar 28, 2015)

Sometimes, yes. Don't get me wrong, I love David Bowie, but I ocassionally get tired of feeling obligated to keep referencing him. I feel like I don't have a real identity here.


----------



## tae (Mar 28, 2015)

i really enjoy it. it's based off of my line play avatar's name, eunsaek. which means "the color silver" in korean.
i made it tae saek as a play on both my real name and kim taehyung's name from BTS.  so i'm quite smitten with it.

it's kind of saying "the color of tae" now.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 28, 2015)

Honestly, it's better than sp19047.

A username that I kept for yeeaarrrrss...


----------



## Ragdoll (Mar 28, 2015)

no, but it would be nice if i changed it to something more girly or less formal.



sailoreamon said:


> Can you like not.
> Thanks.



hey ok what if he actually changed it irl. dont assume so quick, geez.


----------



## Allycat (Mar 28, 2015)

Mine seems a bit childish, but I still like it.

I like my name, I like cats, and puns are great.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 28, 2015)

Nah, used it on another forum, used it on here. Nobody has one like mine. Exactly c:

-Hate it how people think my name is Bella though… that annoys me D;
-My name is Daniella c:


----------



## Money Hunter (Mar 28, 2015)

I do, I think I'm going to change it since everyone thinks I'm a penny pincher :/


----------



## Ichigo. (Mar 28, 2015)

I still like it. I'd like to see her return to the storyline soon though.


----------



## Moddie (Mar 28, 2015)

It's my name, so no. I'm happy with all my current usernames, particularly the usernames which only have one/two word in them.  I do regret some of my older usernames though. I can recall having awful usernames on Youtube and deviantArt. I won't say just how bad because I've not checked if those accounts are still active or not.

- - - Post Merge - - -



sailoreamon said:


> Can you like not.
> Thanks.



What's wrong with that? Jarrad is a nice name.


----------



## Mayor-Hazel (Mar 28, 2015)

No XD i need to change it lol but i don't have enough tbt...


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 28, 2015)

nope c:♥


----------



## Astro Cake (Mar 28, 2015)

Not at all.


----------



## snapdragon (Mar 28, 2015)

Yes! I have no idea why I picked it and I hate that it's not capitalized ;w;


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 28, 2015)

Not enough to get a name change. I think it would have been better to have a name that coincides with my mayor's in some way, but there are already "Momo"s on this forum, so perhaps it's better that I just went with Infinikitten. I use that for a lot of things (though if you google it, all you end up finding really are Animal Crossing related or my posts on a psych med forum. Apt, I would say). Infinite kittens... yeah.

I can't for the life of me remember what I was thinking of when I came up with it though. I think I was trying to make a username that nobody would associate with me immediately upon seeing it, but that was a complete and utter failure since half my online friends think I'm somehow an actual kitten anyway, some CALL ME KITTEN, and I do really love cats 'n all. It was not my smartest decision, that  At least not considering my intentions. And then I went and started talking under this username so yeah, the link is there now. I'm just happy I didn't do this with something stupid.

My first username ever was Ash434522 back in the AOL days. Everyone assumed my name was Ashley, but it was a Pok?mon thing. Never again.


----------



## ibelleS (Mar 28, 2015)

I like mine, so no.


----------



## Isabelle for president! (Mar 28, 2015)

Nope, and I do not intend to change it


----------



## tinytaylor (Mar 28, 2015)

yes, i h8 it so much.


----------



## yoyo98 (Mar 28, 2015)

Nah I love mine


----------



## Caius (Mar 28, 2015)

I've used this since I was 7.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 28, 2015)

Sort of. I made this account over a year ago, but just started actively using this forum the past month. The only reason I regret it is I like it with spaces in between like my XBL Gamertag.


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 28, 2015)

Sir Integra said:


> hey ok what if he actually changed it irl. dont assume so quick, geez.



He's usually kinda sarcastic so I figured that's what he was doing :/

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moddie said:


> What's wrong with that? Jarrad is a nice name.



It is, but I think he's being sarcastic


----------



## kassie (Mar 28, 2015)

Not... really. I really liked this username at first but now I'm thinking it's time for a change.


----------



## Moddie (Mar 28, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> It is, but I think he's being sarcastic



I don't know. When I first read it the post didn't come across that way but I can sorta see it being sarcastic rereading it. ... It's kinda hard to pick up on sarcasm through text.


----------



## Brad (Mar 28, 2015)

Yeah, I totally do.


Thanks, Dad.


----------



## tobi! (Mar 28, 2015)

no im cool


----------



## capsaicin (Mar 28, 2015)

Not at all.

I used to collect hot sauce back in middle school which is why I picked the name (weird hobby I know).


----------



## doveling (Mar 28, 2015)

i like mine 
sorta

i might change it though but for now im good


----------



## Jake (Mar 28, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> I loved the name Jarrad so much after creating it on tbt forums that I decided to use it as my real life name


Same. My irl birth name is Billy but after I joined tbt under the name of Jake i liked it so much I decided to legally change my birth name to it


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 28, 2015)

Jake. said:


> Same. My irl birth name is Billy but after I joined tbt under the name of Jake i liked it so much I decided to legally change my birth name to it



Sarcasm or serious?
Guessing sarcasm


----------



## Jake (Mar 28, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> Sarcasm or serious?
> Guessing sarcasm



No it's serious LOL


----------



## Tommi (Mar 28, 2015)

Nah, it's my real name so I'm stuck with it no matter what. I'm glad it was available when I joined


----------



## Myles (Mar 28, 2015)

Mine is my real name lmao.


----------



## trashbugs (Mar 28, 2015)

nope. i like this one. it's what i use for everything else, and it was acnl inspired. (i refer to low-value bugs on the island as 'trash bugs')
as for past usernames, i could go on for hours. for the entirety of middle school (back in the gaia days), it seems that all i could do was come up with horribly embarrassing usernames. i have a long, long list.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Mar 28, 2015)

Not really, I use mine across the internet in all forums I go to.


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 28, 2015)

Myles said:


> Mine is my real name lmao.



That name is fabulous.


----------



## Cazqui (Mar 28, 2015)

Nope, but then again I like change, I don't like to keep one thing for too long especially if it isn't physical.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Mar 28, 2015)

I came up with this username in five whole minutes, so it better be pretty good. So far I haven't had any regrets about my username.


----------



## Allycat (Mar 28, 2015)

The Peanut Butter Fish said:


> I came up with this username in five whole minutes, so it better be pretty good. So far I haven't had any regrets about my username.



bill crosby


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Mar 28, 2015)

No, mainly because I haven't seen anyone with a username similar to mine. It is really unique and was something that popped in my head when I was thinking of a different username to replace my previous username.

As for a username I regret ever using, "xXLil MikeyXx" was something that I thought would be great for YoVille. (A Facebook game I played in 2011, now under the name "YoWorld") I decided against using it in 2012 as I had it at a time when I was trying to be a swagg*t and I was trying to protect my privacy more.

As for any other usernames I had, the only other one I've used officially was "mlnintendo97" that I used in 2012 until the latter part of 2014. I do not regret this username in anyway as it gave me a bit more of an identity and was more personal. The only reason why I changed away from this username was mainly because it had numbers to it, which comes off to me as unoriginal and that the username has been used before by someone else.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Mar 28, 2015)

I sometimes have second thoughts about mine, but most of the time Im pretty happy with it.


----------



## Jamborenium (Mar 28, 2015)

nope I do not regret my username c:


----------



## unravel (Mar 29, 2015)

Nope uz I don give a damn about it


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Mar 29, 2015)

I like my current username. Except sometimes people pronounce la belle like 'label', like the kind you stick to things. >.< I do feel a little bit weird about it though since when I starting using it, I was close to fluent in French, but I haven't spoken it in several years so I hardly understand anything now.

If anything, it's much better than the username I used to go by as an 11 year-old on the internet, which was Princess Giggles. I even got in trouble for using it instead of my real name for my e-mails to my school pen pals haha.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 29, 2015)

I love my username! Toads are my favorite characters across all video games... and toadsworth is hilarious, although I didn't pick it with him in mind


----------



## Javocado (Mar 29, 2015)

hell no


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 29, 2015)

Wishy_The_Star said:


> I sometimes have second thoughts about mine, but most of the time Im pretty happy with it.



Yours is really cute!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 29, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> That is terrifying.



Nickname in middle school was Kitty, and I am ginger so yeah, soul eater naturally. How else did I get these millions of freckles?

- - - Post Merge - - -



LaBelleFleur said:


> I like my current username. Except sometimes people pronounce la belle like 'label', like the kind you stick to things. >.< I do feel a little bit weird about it though since when I starting using it, I was close to fluent in French, but I haven't spoken it in several years so I hardly understand anything now.
> 
> If anything, it's much better than the username I used to go by as an 11 year-old on the internet, which was Princess Giggles. I even got in trouble for using it instead of my real name for my e-mails to my school pen pals haha.



I over accentuate the french of your username because I am a horrible person who has started learning french and has yet to make time to finish... I do a pretty swell accent though. And I can tell you all about eating things, and random animals and colors... Rosetta stone teaches in a weird way... I also know how to sing Carla Bruni songs that I don't know the lyrics too... >.>


----------



## Chris (Mar 29, 2015)

I don't regret mine. My (preferred) name is Tina and I've been going by it online for 6-7 years, and offline for 5.


----------



## Benevoir (Mar 29, 2015)

Time to time, yes. I chose it on a whim when I first registered here because that was the first thing that popped into my head.

The username I regret the most though was angelkitty234 on RuneScape lmao. I was in my pre-teen phase OK.


----------



## CozyKitsune (Mar 29, 2015)

Little bit >.> Its very childish but I don't care haha


----------



## Boosh (Mar 29, 2015)

I don't regret mine (although I haven't been a member long!) It's the name of my beloved pet tortoise so I think it's impossible for me to regret it


----------



## Moddie (Mar 29, 2015)

Boosh said:


> I don't regret mine (although I haven't been a member long!) It's the name of my beloved pet tortoise so I think it's impossible for me to regret it



That's an adorable name for a pet and it's really fun to say.


----------



## Envy (Mar 29, 2015)

Nah. This username is one of the two best usernames for me. Because I'm always a mess, being envious of others for some reason or another. It's a neverending cycle for me. xD


----------



## Allycat (Mar 29, 2015)

Envy said:


> Nah. This username is one of the two best usernames for me. Because I'm always a mess, being envious of others for some reason or another. It's a neverending cycle for me. xD



I envy your username


----------



## Boosh (Mar 29, 2015)

Moddie said:


> That's an adorable name for a pet and it's really fun to say.



Aww thanks! I rescued him so I didn't name him but it is a cute name. It suits him


----------



## SuperVandal (Mar 29, 2015)

i regret animalxingplaya very much


----------



## epona (Mar 29, 2015)

i love mine, and this has always been my username


----------



## pokedude729 (Mar 29, 2015)

Nope, I love mine.


----------



## Bunchi (Mar 29, 2015)

Nah, I like mine.
Bunchi came about when I was maybe 7. My oldest sister put a sign on her bedroom door that said, "Do not come in without permission or Bunchi the Llamaworm will eat you!"
I've used it as a username for multiple websites since.


----------



## Melchoir (Mar 29, 2015)

I only joined today, so I don't regret my username. I used to use the username Maybellinie for everything, and people used to call me May or Bell on most forums. I prefer shorter names now though, and I'll either use Melchoir or Daze depending on what website I'm using.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 29, 2015)

Yeah kinda XD But idk I've always had too much bells before I started looking for the white feather. Might switch in the future


----------



## tobi! (Mar 29, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Yeah kinda XD But idk I've always had too much bells before I started looking for the white feather. Might switch in the future



people confuse me for u


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 29, 2015)

Norski said:


> people confuse me for u



Always my intention

CONFUSE RAY


----------



## tobi! (Mar 29, 2015)

you made that username two years ago just to spite me

smh.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 29, 2015)

nope. i've changed quite a lot

mayordragon > umeko > jun > noiru


----------



## abelsister (Mar 29, 2015)

YES LOL ITS SPELLED WRONG KMS


----------



## lazuli (Mar 29, 2015)

at first, kinda
i was like
computertrash, _really_ what a weird username
i had used it for my dA bc i didnt really want to think too long on it since i didnt plan on keeping it but then it stuck and i like it now. it reflects who i am inside
not that much better than cosmonaut tho.


----------



## Katelyn (Mar 29, 2015)

No, I think I'm okay with my username :3 Mainly because it's the same thing I've had on every account since I started using social media xD


----------



## Katattacc (Mar 29, 2015)

Never! My usuername actually came to me in a dream


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Mar 30, 2015)

I finally got enough tbt to change my usr but I do not know what make it, I would like it to have to do with Foxy from FNAF or foxes in general but Idk


----------



## alesha (Mar 30, 2015)

Well...not really....it's my real name so...


----------



## Rasha (Mar 30, 2015)

nope! I actually love my username :3
it just bothers me that some people mistake the R in my name for "R rated" when in fact it's there as the first letter of my real name :B


----------



## alesha (Mar 30, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> nope! I actually love my username :3
> it just bothers me that some people mistake the R in my name for "R rated" when in fact it's there as the first letter of my real name :B



I don't mistake it! Although 2 times I thought- our cookies


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> nope! I actually love my username :3
> it just bothers me that some people mistake the R in my name for "R rated" when in fact it's there as the first letter of my real name :B



I know it's for your name I'm just messing with you


----------



## Luxanna (Mar 30, 2015)

I like mines -w-
No Xx's, First letter is capitalized, no numbers And I didnt have to Change any E's to I's/ Y's or Vise versa or have to put a special verison of the letter.
Its the worse feeling  when your username is taken and you have to change it around


----------



## sakurakiki (Mar 30, 2015)

I don't regret my username at all since I still really like it. (*^-^*)


----------



## eggs (Apr 1, 2015)

i don't regret mine at all. B)
i'm just surprised no one had it before!


----------



## remiaphasia (Apr 1, 2015)

No, I use this name everywhere I go.


----------



## SlaughterShy (Apr 1, 2015)

No regrets right here; I think this username is one of my best accomplishments.

As for usernames that I regret, ipiplup and animeroseghostblood are both hella lame. Let's just not talk about love1212.


----------



## puppy (Apr 1, 2015)

my username is so stupid but i dont regret it or w/e

i use several different usernames for the sites i go to


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 1, 2015)

I like this Username. It's a unique one compared to the others I have on other sites. ^.^ Officer Berri's one of my OCs for Animal Crossing so of course I love using her on a forum like this!


----------



## Gomi (Apr 2, 2015)

My first username was Foe6110... Yup.


----------



## Peebers (Apr 2, 2015)

Kinda. But I wouldn't dare changing to my old forum usernames. ugh.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 3, 2015)

No I dont. I still miss Rosie, and Rosie is my favourite villager. I don't think I'll ever change my name.


----------



## Celestefey (Apr 3, 2015)

First username was Himari! From Mawaru Penguindrum. And I don't regret that, despite the fact it was a bit weeby, because she was one of my favourite characters.

I like this name though now, and I stick by it as my alias online. It's just simple but pretty. And not cringey. :'3


----------



## LunaLemons (Apr 4, 2015)

well I've changed my username for this site from my usual for a couple good reasons that I absolutely do not regret. LunaLemons is a collaborative name between my boyfriend and I. The first part refers to my typical usernames, which is faintly like uh my ex boyfriend's username. (I don;t know why I just like using boyfriends usernames for inspiration) but the Lemons part is the last part of my current boyfriends typical usernames and so I thought since he and I share Animal Crossing New Leaf we should share a forum username as well


----------



## RayOfHope (Apr 5, 2015)

...


----------



## xCookieMillyx (Apr 5, 2015)

I definitely regret my username bc Lily is actually my fav villager but I thought xLilyMillyx would just sound really weird but it turns out, xCookieMillyx is a REALLY bad username.


----------



## Pearls (Apr 5, 2015)

Yeah, I want to change it, but I don't want to spend the tbt and I don't know what I'd make it anyway -_- I chose GoldieJoan because Goldie's my favorite villager. I still love her but I hardly play acnl anymore.


----------



## Druddigon (Apr 5, 2015)

Not at all, I was glad nobody took it yet.


----------



## Ayaya (Apr 5, 2015)

Not really. Aya is my online nickname and people call me ayayayayaya pretty often anyway so it actually fits. I'd thought of getting a fandom-related username but this is probably easier since I don't want people to refer to me by some fandom name, and I don't have to explain to people what I'd like to be called online.


----------



## acdude (Apr 6, 2015)

i like mine its simple n easy to remember


----------



## Fizzii (Apr 6, 2015)

I kinda do. I mean I use 'fizzii' or 'firefizzii' for all of my accounts, but maybe I should have gone with something to do with AC, like MayorBoo or something


----------



## Locket (Apr 6, 2015)

Kinda this one... I'm going to change it back to Star Fire sometime.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 6, 2015)

I wanted to change mine because I've gotten bored with it but it's a lot of TBT. ^^; 
I don't hate mine so I don't regret it but I'm bored with it. xD


----------



## Taka (Apr 6, 2015)

I'm very happy with my username and I'm surprised it wasn't already taken, which ends up being the case on most forums.


----------



## Android (Apr 6, 2015)

o hai taka, or should I say takatheeducatedkid


My username went through many transformations in the past. Android was the one I settled for, and it just stuck. I don't regret it, cuz let's face it... it's catchy as hell


----------



## Pheenic (Apr 6, 2015)

Nope, I've been using this for almost 2 years now and it suits me~


----------



## Aestivate (Apr 6, 2015)

I cri evertim


----------



## Montavely (Apr 6, 2015)

I actually like mine pretty much. c: I remember when I was much younger I named myself "Thetrueepicone" on everything *shudder* I don't know what was wrong with me


----------



## honeymoo (Apr 6, 2015)

idk! it's okay i guess, it gives me good memories.


----------



## crystalchild (Apr 11, 2015)

i used to regret it because i wanted a space between crystal and child, but now im pleased with it.


----------



## Nay (Apr 11, 2015)

haha, I love my username


----------



## lars708 (Apr 11, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> Even though you can change your username, do you regret your current one or one you had in the past?



Ever heard of the social media site Hyves? (Was available in UK and The Netherlands only so probably not and it does not exist anymore) It was the very first thing i got an account for and i wanted my username to be funkykong and that username was already used, then i used several other Mario Kart characters i knew the name of and they all were used already. Then i asked my Grandma (I was making the account together with her because i did not know anything of computers back then.) to just type in my name, she said it was available and used that name. It actually was not available and she just typed 3 random numbers alongside my name so that is how lars708 was born! I use it for nearly everything now!


----------



## EndlessElements (Apr 11, 2015)

not yet


----------



## Snowtyke (Apr 11, 2015)

I completely regret it. It doesn't fit in at all.


----------



## Skep (Apr 11, 2015)

i've used skep for as long as i can remember, i've used it on every single site i've been on, and i don't think i'll be changing it any time soon B)))


----------



## LilyACNL (Apr 11, 2015)

A litte.


----------



## Quill (Apr 11, 2015)

Yeah, I'm gonna have to change it at some point. Kit and Quill are the two residents of my main town, buuuut I'll be resetting that soon, so it really doesn't make sense.


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 11, 2015)

I'm happy with mine, and I use it for pretty much everything.


----------



## ReXyx3 (Apr 11, 2015)

Moonlight- said:


> I'm happy with mine, and I use it for pretty much everything.



Sameee, I use ReXyx3 for literally everything!


----------



## Prabha (Apr 11, 2015)

i'm the idiot that put their actual name as their user name so yea

if Kaneki Ken wasn't taken, i would change my username in a heart beat


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 11, 2015)

No, not at all! OuO mysonicplush is the name of my art blog, and luckily it's a username that's available on every website I make accounts on. (inspired by my very derpy Sonic plushie with the wonky nose and cross eyes. That thing has been sitting on my dresser forever)


----------



## CR33P (Apr 11, 2015)

kitandquill said:


> Yeah, I'm gonna have to change it at some point. Kit and Quill are the two residents of my main town, buuuut I'll be resetting that soon, so it really doesn't make sense.



i like it


----------



## M O L K O (Apr 12, 2015)

no
do I regret liking the person I named it after though...yea, yea I do B(


----------



## biibii (Apr 12, 2015)

Sort Of.


----------



## lars708 (Apr 12, 2015)

Prabha said:


> i'm the idiot that put their actual name as their user name so yea
> 
> if Kaneki Ken wasn't taken, i would change my username in a heart beat



Lol me too lars708 y'know


----------



## himeki (Apr 12, 2015)

I've had the nickname 'Evvie' all my life. Why should I change it?


----------

